# Sidecar for cruiser



## JRE123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I built this so the wife can ride with me.  It has a quick connect/disconnect for easy changeover.


----------



## robertc (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG, that is so cool. Where is the CD player?


----------



## jd56 (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool, leatherneck caps are in order. looks comfy. She will love the chaufering Im sure.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Thats all I can say...... Wow!..... Wow!!! Okay I'm better now. Can you build a smaller version for my cat? She loves to go on rides, in the front basket, but a side car.... Wow!


----------



## JRE123 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Cat sidecar*

Sorry can't do that, cats have too much attitude!


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats CATtitude!


----------



## JRE123 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Progress continues on the ice cream sidecar*

Well it rides great and am just waiting for warmer weather!


----------



## Boris (Mar 5, 2012)

That is SOOOOO Cool. GREAT JOB!!!!!! I especially like the part where your wife does all the work and you just sit back and eat ice cream. I got that right didn't I?


----------



## fatbike (Mar 5, 2012)

I can just your face Dave when you first laid eyes on this one.


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2012)

STUPIDILLO said:


> Wow! Thats all I can say...... Wow!..... Wow!!! Okay I'm better now. Can you build a smaller version for my cat? She loves to go on rides, in the front basket, but a side car.... Wow!




What about this cool cat?

View attachment 44794

Rastus the motorcycle riding cat.


----------



## JRE123 (Mar 6, 2012)

I've seen many a seeing eye dogs but this is the first seeing eye cat!


----------

